# Do older women like younger men?



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Do older women like dating younger men? I read a few articles about it. I wanted to know what other people think. A few of the women I've liked were a few months or a few years older than me.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I think "older" changes in meaning depending on what age you're talking about.

For example, a few months is not really a significant issue for any age bracket. 

A three-year gap is bigger when you're 18 and she's 21, but not when you're 28 and she's 31, and barely noticeable if you're 38 and she's 41.

I think 'life stage' is more important than age. 18 is different than 21 because the 18 year old might still be in high school and the 21 year old might be entering the job market after college -- the life stage is different. For older people, they're more likely to be in the same life stage even with the same difference in age.

I actually like younger guys because older guys or even those my age seem to be stuck more in a rut, typically, on the whole; my mentality and approach to life more resembles that of younger people. But the guy still has to have gone through some life experiences where our perspectives are on the same page, so that I can feel connected, or I'm not as interested.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> I think "older" changes in meaning depending on what age you're talking about.


Hmm the age difference would be five to six years. That seems old enough to me. I'm in my early 20s.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd never date a woman who was "a few months" younger than me. I'm not about to be anyone's stinkin' sugar daddy. :laughing:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I've dated or been involved with more than one man five years or more younger than myself. I am in my early 30's. I really don't think there's THAT much difference with a guy five years younger than me, seeing as that I'm not a mom or anything, it's like I'm still very similar to people in their mid-to-late twenties all the way up through their thirties, it doesn't really make a difference, it just depends on the individual.

Now 10+ years does make more of a difference, and it's something to have to work with, I assure you. I don't think it's something that turns into a marriage (however, 10+ years probably makes less of a difference between 30-40 than it does from 20-30, in fact I know it doesn't make as much of a difference, necessarily). However, I think as long as my partner is sexually dominant enough and is independent, and is not naive and doesn't act like a submissive or act like a baby, it's doable.


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

My experience has been yes, some certainly do seem to.


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

I certainly enjoy older women! 

At around 35, most women seem to relax a lot more (I believe this is when a girl becomes a woman). On informal occasions these women are somewhat like guys, there's less of a sexual barrier.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

like @Jennywocky mentioned
i think of it like this
when your 6 years old a year is 1/6 of your life as you grow older
the years pass by quicker and quicker...
1/7...1/8...1/9...1/10........


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

ITT: Cougars and their prey.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

News flash, there are no absolutes in areas such as this.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I get on better with older women, but have never had the pleasure of dating one :sad:!

It's been said; mutual compatibility > age, as a general rule of thumb. My parents have a 10 year gap between em, and so I'm not keen to replicate a large age gap, so my ideal older woman (currently) falls in the 28-33 range (I'm almost 25). The appeal for me lies in knowing what you want. Therefore more maturity and fewer shitty mind games. That I don't tend to get on with women my age, it's usually older or younger that get on with me.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never seriously dated anyone my age let alone younger than me, but I would have no problem dating someone who were younger than me (barring major differences in life experience) as long as we were compatible with one another.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

I suppose I can't really contribute quite as much, considering my age, but I would agree that it is about life stages. I think it's also about maturity though. My only two relationships have been with girls younger than me, and, after looking back on it, I've set a standard for myself. I don't date girls that are younger than me unless they have the maturity to make up for it. I'll be friends with them, but I seriously just get tired of dealing with the crap that immature teenage girls can put out (not saying all teenage girls are immature. I have met some that are very mature and obviously have dealt with a lot of life), and their total lack of communication skills.

Being mature and young is definitely a double edged sword. Eventually it'll balance out though, I hope.


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Paradox1987 said:


> The appeal for me lies in knowing what you want. Therefore more maturity and fewer shitty mind games.



Fewer shitty mind games are always welcome


----------



## Serenitylala (May 13, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> Do older women like dating younger men? I read a few articles about it. I wanted to know what other people think. A few of the women I've liked were a few months or a few years older than me.


It depends on the woman. Most commonly eldest born women prefer younger men. I prefer older men because I want to feel protected and crave more mature men. I am so innocent in a lot of things that I crave the protection of a guy who has seen more of the world than I have.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Serenitylala said:


> It depends on the woman. Most commonly eldest born women prefer younger men. I prefer older men because I want to feel protected and crave more mature men. I am so innocent in a lot of things that I crave the protection of a guy who has seen more of the world than I have.


I think your sibling theory could potentially hold weight, my only relationship with a much younger guy, it's true I am the eldest sister and he was the baby in his family until he was about fifteen years old. 

However, knowing what I do about a another man who is only five years younger than me who later dated a woman about ten years older than him, he is actually the slightly older brother to his sister. In fact in our dynamic I didn't really feel an age difference that was significant, we seemed fairly equal, but I do think he generally prefers older women and feels older himself. Personally though I don't see him as being especially mature, just very serious and regimented. I actually jokingly called him daddy once, he did not like that.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I never took that much notice before. I made a kind of rule not to date anyone more than 10 years younger just because I just didn't really like the label of 'cougar' but plenty of men around 9years younger showed interest. Funny how it really doesn't worry me that much now I'm in my 40s (I look younger than I am). Mostly I've been with guys either older or only within a 2 year gap of younger. My SO is 6 and 1/2 years younger. We were both shocked as we thought we were the same age when we started seeing each other. It doesn't really matter that much unless we're talking about my first concert (and he say's 'I was 11 and not allowed to go out').


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

As a guy I would say it is true that older women like younger men. Bare in mind I'm no baby anymore either ( 32) but its typically been my experience that older women ( +5 to +10 yrs older) usually showed more interested in me than younger women ... hmm maybe 2-1 ratio. I don't know why this is exactly could be being single as you get older tends to get more lonely and older ( but not old) women want to show off their physical attractiveness still before it fades away with more age. Understandable and I a lot of them I have met are drop dead gorgeous


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

bethdeth said:


> I never took that much notice before. I made a kind of rule not to date anyone more than 10 years younger just because I just didn't really like the label of 'cougar' but plenty of men around 9years younger showed interest. Funny how it really doesn't worry me that much now I'm in my 40s (I look younger than I am). Mostly I've been with guys either older or only within a 2 year gap of younger. My SO is 6 and 1/2 years younger. We were both shocked as we thought we were the same age when we started seeing each other. It doesn't really matter that much unless we're talking about my first concert (and he say's 'I was 11 and not allowed to go out').


Sure because the difference between nine and ten years is so huge???

I dated a guy who was fifteen years older than me, I didn't think of him as being a sexual predator, since I am not a fourteen year old girl, similarly I have never been predatory towards my decade+ younger lover, in fact he has zero problem sexually initiating and actually initiated our relationship and is responsible for its current incarnation.

Cougar is a demeaning word, and it originally described bar flies who went home with whomever was left (apparently much younger guys)- it denotes a manipulative abusive woman who uses young men as sex toys, the female equivalent of the egotistical middle aged man with a trophy wife.

I am not a cougar and simply having a relationship with a man ten years younger doesn't magically convert you into a soulless pervert.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Sure because the difference between nine and ten years is so huge???
> 
> I dated a guy who was fifteen years older than me, I didn't think of him as being a sexual predator, since I am not a fourteen year old girl, similarly I have never been predatory towards my decade+ younger lover, in fact he has zero problem sexually initiating and actually initiated our relationship and is responsible for its current incarnation.
> 
> ...


I know it doesn't make any sense (these are just things that pop up not by me but others and people will try to avoid a negative stereotype). Heh. It was just something I never really thought about too much. The demeaning word still had me a little frightened though. I've been called a cougar for living with a younger man but when it comes down to it we're just well suited together and not a sex thing. We get along well and others can just, well, go and get knotted.


----------

